# Lyon by Washburn (Terd Bass!)



## thedrummerkid (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently snagged a super cheap used bass off a friend to record with (up until now I've been using midi).

I really need help with gauges for a string set to reach drop A and also tips on finding a replacement nut (the low E string doesn't sit whatsoever in the nut).

Please help a bass n00b!


----------



## thedrummerkid (Jan 21, 2012)

Bump for vital help!


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2012)

Our bassist uses 135 for his low A. I think he has a 34" scale. 

It all depends on the scale length of the bass and how you want it to sound. I love my bass strings to be super tight so i always get a few guages higher than normal.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 21, 2012)

Dan said:


> Our bassist uses 135 for his low A. I think he has a 34" scale.



Wow, I don't even like 135 for B on a 35" scale


Anyway, I'd say around 145 would be ideal for A, check out Circle K strings, especially for drop tuning.

Also, you could just get your new strings, and take it in somewhere to have the nut filed.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 23, 2012)

4 strings?
Build a custom set with a .145 for A, i find a lower gauge than .145 loses good tone and gets really floppy, Build your own string set!. 145 100 75 55 (medium) or 145 95 70 50 (light) would be nicely tension balanced.
Or Circle K Strings 'drop tune' sets are designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning: vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings Note: top load bridge only.
All the nut slots will need to be filed wider for the larger gauges.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

135 on 34 was good, but I use DR DDTs now, 125 on 34" scale and it is excellent. Can't say enough good about those strings either. I am playing in standard.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes. it's a 34" 4 string bass.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 26, 2012)

go to the Circle K Strings website, and get the .150 Drop Tuning string set for 34" scale. that's what i have, and the low .150 is PERFECT for the low A. plus the tensions will match all the way around.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 27, 2012)

I use a 5 string set with out the G for my fender aerodyne jazz bass in drop A. It has a 135 but i 145 would be preffered.


----------

